# Downhill MTB at Mt. Sunapee!



## buellski (Sep 16, 2014)

http://echo3.bluehornet.com/hostede...c4a04f36b66d08e0e44ead69f2970bfe&ei=WgAU6wr8N


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting.  I hadn't heard mention of this anywhere else.  I hope to get a chance to check out their trails.


----------



## buellski (Oct 12, 2014)

My son and I went to Sunapee Saturday afternoon to try out their new DH trail. In my opinion, it is a good first effort. The trail, while not technically challenging, was flowy and fun. Lots of nice big berms to rail around, some little rollers, and a couple of small jumps. We got in about six runs with a quick stop for BBQ in between (this is their annual pig roast weekend). My only critique is they will need to work on their loading procedure. All they have are hooks for your front wheel. This means that just about every time a biker gets on or off the lift, they have to slow it down or stop it. Hopefully, next season they'll have some racks like Highland has.


----------



## crank (Oct 14, 2014)

My girlfriend and I took a ride over to Sunape and sampled the trail Saturday as well.  It was fun, not technical, but flowy with some fun twists and turns and berms.  Spoke to the guy who built it and he said they are working on opening 2 more trails in the spring.  buellski is right about the lift.  Basically goes up the hill at a walking pace. We only did one ride up and down because it was so slow and because we had more fun riding xc trails off Harding Hill just about a mile from there.


----------

